# Effects of lowering



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

So every time I mention lowering my car, I get the comments "you're going to have alignment problems... you're going to eat through tires". 

I just bought a set of H&R Springs H R lowering Sport Springs Kit 2011 Up Chevrolet Cruze 28976 1 | eBay and was wondering will I have major issues?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I could not tell you but you are going to find out . Good Luck !


----------



## one4turbo (Jan 14, 2014)

Get an alignment after it's lowered. Problem solved.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Depending on how low you go is going to be a huge variable. Camber does not start to effect tire wear until you hit about -3.5*. Toe is the main factor in the alignment and as long as you can factory spec you won't have a prob. Had springs on my cars for years and never ate a tire on the inside. All even wear all at about -2* camber. Only people I know that do are my buddy with a civic that may be 1/2 in off the ground. You will be fine imo. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

My car is lowered and my alignment is spot on. Id recommend putting them spring on then driving a few hundred miles to let it settle, then get it aligned


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> My car is lowered and my alignment is spot on. Id recommend putting them spring on then driving a few hundred miles to let it settle, then get it aligned


This^ installed mine about a week ago. Letting them settle before alingment. My eibachs have already come down about .5 in. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

I've lowered just about every car I've owned. After you align properly, you'll be fine.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I lowered my old Cobra about an inch and never had any problems out of it. You might develop a bump steer situation which was a concern for the Mustangs but you could buy offset bushings to realign the steering actuator to cure the bump steer. The issue I had with the Cobra was scraping ground on raised up speed bumps.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Alright! Good feedback.. I already feel a bit more confident in my purchase and my decision  thanks, guys!


Next stop: COTM lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I lowered a grand Prix 3" on B&G springs. Everyone told me I was an idiot. It looked awesome, got the alignment done ( which they couldn't get perfect) and went for 5 years like that. Tires wore out perfect, the main thing was 5 months in all my struts were shot. I changed them and within a year they were gone again. Make sure you get struts that are good for dropped cars. On my cobalt forum we used the fe5 suspension which came on the turbocharged models. It may just be as easy as that, instead of looking for some aftermarket brand


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

crauls1010 said:


> Alright! Good feedback.. I already feel a bit more confident in my purchase and my decision  thanks, guys!


You've gotten good advice so far. In a nutshell, lowering your car won't do anything bad other than reduce the ride quality. Also, the only alignment adjustment on the Cruze is front toe, the rest of the suspension is fixed unless you get into shims and eccentric bolts... don't be fooled into paying for a "four wheel" alignment!

I did a fairly thorough write up of lowering springs when I installed my Eibachs, pretty much everything there will apply to other springs as well:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...owering-your-cruze-eibach-springs-review.html

Good luck, and post some pictures and a review of the springs when you get it all done.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

The Cruze is one of the rare cars u can easily get the same stock Alignement specs when dropped, even 2.2 inches like mine.

It took about 20min to do by an Alignement specialist.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Poje said:


> The Cruze is one of the rare cars u can easily get the same stock Alignement specs when dropped, even 2.2 inches like mine.
> 
> It took about 20min to do by an Alignement specialist.


That's because as a solid beam rear, the rear cannot be aligned. If it is out of spec, a part needs replacing. As a result, only the front of the car ever gets an alignment.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

one4turbo said:


> Get an alignment after it's lowered. Problem solved.



This^. I've lowed a crap ton of vehicles. Get an alignment done and you'll be good.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have my car on DGR coilovers when they first came out for the cruze and im almost maxed out my threads on all four coils.....i havent had any issues with tire wear (trying out rotiform rims and new rims so ill keep you guys posted lol) and all depends how you drive really. I drive slow and always cautious lol.......1.4 bruh!!! im thinking of switching to KW coilovers on my cruze.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

**and alignments are a must**


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> So every time I mention lowering my car, I get the comments "you're going to have alignment problems... you're going to eat through tires".
> 
> I just bought a set of H&R Springs H R lowering Sport Springs Kit 2011 Up Chevrolet Cruze 28976 1 | eBay and was wondering will I have major issues?


H & R Springs aren't going to lower you that much so should be no worry, Get an alignment after. Coming from MK4 Scene being really low on coil overs or air ride want to worry about getting alignment and watching your front frame, axles and how low your oil pan is.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

I finally got my springs installed a little over a month ago (graduation present to myself :redface and I love how my car looks. The ride isn't much worse either, which is nice. However, a few nights ago, I started to hear my front end squeaking every time I stop, hit a little dip, etc. I have not heard squeaking until now and have no idea what is causing it? Any suggestions or am I just paranoid? Thanks!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I get a tiny squeak out of the front of mine when dropping down off a speed bump or something similar, but that's the only time and it's very subtle, and it only happens if both sides come down at the same time (if I go over at an angle I don't hear it). I have a feeling it's the sway bar bushings but don't know for sure.

I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it becomes something you can't live with. You may want to get the shop who installed the springs to have a look.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> I get a tiny squeak out of the front of mine when dropping down off a speed bump or something similar, but that's the only time and it's very subtle, and it only happens if both sides come down at the same time (if I go over at an angle I don't hear it). I have a feeling it's the sway bar bushings but don't know for sure.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it becomes something you can't live with. You may want to get the shop who installed the springs to have a look.


I've read that WD-40 should help. Also, what are the odds that stuff needs to be re-tightened? My sister's boyfriend did them for me. He told me to go back and check everything after a week or two. I forgot until this started happening. Maybe something is a little loose?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

The only problem I ever saw with my accord lowered on progress springs was my ball joints having issues, but that could have been because I beat pretty heavily on that car too. Once the springs were settled and I aligned it, it was just fine for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine squeaks on Eibachs I wouldn't worry about it , it's just a squeak. If it's loud lube it up

Probabaly just the bushings on the sway bar or something


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

I put the ksport coils on to get rid of the nasty wheel gap, drove for a week, got an alignment done and now i want to go lower so ill need another alignment. But the main thing is to get everything back within factory specs for camber castor and toe. If your alignment is good you wont chew up tires quickly


----------

